# Undergroundsupplements Newsletter Issue #1



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Letter from the Tazmanian Devil

Welcome to the first issue of the monthly newsletter. Hopefully we can keep this newsletter coming to you on a monthly basis. The intent of this newsletter is to give vital information to the bodybuilder or powerlifter. Hopefully you can learn from the articles and information as well as be entertained by them. The articles and information in this newsletter are brought to you by your peers. The information will range in the subjects of how-to's in weight training, supplementation's, drug profiles, experiences of being a bodybuilder, natural training, effective and non-effective steroid stacks. Some articles will be personal experiences of bodybuilders and powerlifters like yourselves. So, as your reading and want to comment or compliment, please feel free to email the editors. Also, if you are reading and you think you could contribute some knowledge or have some experience that you could share and think people would enjoy reading about, by all means write an article and send it in!!! You may see some articles on this newsletter that have been pulled from other publications. I am going to do this because the info may not reach our members and friends. Damn the copyright laws!

Lately, things have not been so fun for the serious members of the Underground Supplements board. There has recently been a lot of bad things going on at our board. Without going into details, there have been infantile postings and infantile behavior from people with nothing better to do. The postings are probably coming from people who really have nothing to do with bodybuilding or steroids. Now I myself, have been subject to a lot of finger pointing and bashing. Now, I probably have pissed off someone for this to happen. Sorry, when it comes to steroids and their use, I take it seriously. I have to. I have a lot of people asking me for advise, where to spend their hard earned money, etc. I have been asked if muscular growth could be obtained by drinking the contents of an ampoule. Sound like it is right out of the book. But I swear, I get questions like that. I usually will respond the correct way to take the steroid, and then tell them to take a hike and come back when they have grown up. Some teen could take it the wrong way, but I my intentions are good. My conscience will not allow me to introduce a young teen into the life of steroids. I want them to put some years of training under their belts, and finish their natural growing process. The law aspect is my biggest fear. If I go down helping someone obtain gear, I guarantee the punishment will be more severe if it is a teen or a minor that gets me busted. So I implore you to take the same route. If you know a teen or minor and he/she is inquiring about steroids, try to steer them the other way. The reason why I'm telling you this is because the people that are making the lewd comments, posting the lewd pictures and causing havoc is someone that I or someone else has slighted. The best thing to do is not to react at all. I have talked to the caretaker of the Message board and he will do his best to cut the ignorant posts out.

Now for some news that may interest you. Myself, and other members of this board are in the midst of getting a new board set up. There are boards out there that charges a membership fee to set up a board. Anyone that wants to become a member would have to have an account number and a password assigned to you. This would eliminate a lot of the crap that is going on at the Underground. Another possibility is to setup our own personal web server. That would be the optimal choice. The whole thing would be run by us. So if anyone gets out of line, they are booted. No cops could scan us. Only trusted members and their trusted friends would be allowed on. We have the means to make a great board where you can talk right to the steroid sources, we have members that have medical backgrounds, we have steroid gurus, maybe even a lawyer! This would eliminate all scammers. We would have our own game and no one could touch us. Like I said, plans are being discussed as I am typing. So hang on and if you have a copy of this newsletter and you received it from one of 4 members of the Underground, chances are you will be invited to the new board.

At the end of all the newsletters, I will publish known sources that are scamming or trying to scam us out of our hard earned money. Be on the lookout and spread the word about these scammers. Once we have our own board, the section may not be needed.

Last but not least....

Without the help of certain members/and good friends, this newsletter would not be so much fun. I have had the great pleasure in talking with our peers personally and by email. I have learned a great deal from these people. They have contributed one way or another to this newsletter as authors, editors and knowledge banks. Thank you and I'm looking forward to working with you in the future.

Jthomas607, Ringo the Kid, KLOVA, Motor Head, CE, Cowboy, Bob Dela, Flex, Andy W., Mr. Kim, Mr. Ox, Enforcer, Hulkster, UNDERGROUND SUPPLEMENTS


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section I --"Gettin da Gear"*

Part 1

Tricks and Tips for getting the "gear" thru the pesky U.S. Customs.


I have been surfing and reading the ANABOLIX and the ELITEFITNESS message boards on the Internet for a couple of months. I wish I had a dollar for every post that stated that a person was ripped off by a "source". I have also seen countless posts from customers of these sources who received a seizure letter from the U.S. Customs. Now there are some foreign scam artists who have done a lot of damage and have made a killing on undeserving people. But at the same time there are some "Legit Foreign Sources" too. But all too often, these "Legit Sources" send out their customers paid-for items, only to have them stolen by the U.S. Customs.

I have talked to these sources that live outside the U.S. I have asked them how they are shipping your items. The most common ways that these sources send out steroids is "small packages". Everyone thinks that small packages have better chances of going through customs without being checked than larger ones. So, the source will usually put your amps and/or pills, place them in a small box, or small padded shipping bag, and away they go!

Sometimes the customer is informed via email from the source, that the package has been shipped. Sometimes the source advertises the shipping times on this product list that he/she emails out to his customers. So the customer knows how long to wait after the source receives their money.

After the estimated delivery date is has passed, the customer gets pissed off, and deems the source a rip-off. Eight to twelve weeks later, the customer receives a letter from the U.S. Customs. The letter states that a package addressed to them has been seized and detained by officials due to the fact that the package contained drugs that are not allowed to be shipped in the U.S. without a valid prescription from a valid doctor. The customer has to present the said prescription and the package will be released to him/her. Needless to say, the customer doesn't have a prescription.

I think this goes without saying, but never-ever-ever try to claim the package. Cut your losses and move on. If asked, deny any knowledge of the package or its supplier. The ONLY time that you should make an exception is the issue of Growth Hormone. I say this because of the high price of Growth Hormones that one spends to obtain it. With some convincing, you can persuade the Postmaster or U.S Customs to let your package pass. It has been done successfully.

Well, what can we do to increase our chances that our packages can get through U.S. Customs without being seized (stolen) ? Read on my friends. Here are some tried and proven ways to do it. If you decide to make a transaction with a "legit foreign source" then you must take some responsibility of increasing your chances of a clean delivery. Do not lay it all on the hands of your source. When you send your money, tell the source how you want it delivered. Do not let him dictate how it will be mailed. Once the source has your money, the products are yours. They are yours whether they are in your hands or still in the hands of the source waiting to be mailed. Take that attitude!!!! Most legit sources will be happy to comply, if they are not, move on to another source.

The trick is to disguise the package. In other words, make the package look INNOCENT. You also have to make it obvious to a Customs official that it contains something besides illegal contraband. Here is a trick to try.

1. The "Hidden Compartment in the Book"

Supplies you need:

- A fairly thick book that is hardbound, around 8 x 10 in size. 4-5 inches thick. A dictionary, reference book or a long novel will do. Look in your local Crown, B.Dalton, or WaldenBooks book store. Better yet, go to a store or shop that sells used books. Used books are a lot cheaper. (Keep the costs down!)

Hint: Say you are using a source from the country Spain. A Spanish-English Dictionary is perfect! Use your imagination.

- An Exacto knife or sharp razor knife. Hardware stores have them. Great to have around the house.

- Clear Saran Wrap or Cling wrap.

- Cotton balls (Cotton absorbs the sound of rattling pills and/or clinking ampoules better)

- Large padded mailing bags. (Jiffy bags) One large and another just a size smaller. The smaller mail bag must be big enough to hold the book.

- Set the deal up ahead of time and make sure the source is compensated with money to complete the shipping using this method.

1. Take the book and open it up around the beginning of the book. (not the 1st page) example: If it is a 500 page book, start at page 75 or somewhere. Using the sharp Exacto or razor knife, cut a square in the middle of the page. This is your hidden compartment. Cut it whatever size you wish. The bigger the square, the more it can hold. Cut it deep as you want. I recommend that you cut it deep enough so any contents can sit in there comfortably. Also try to keep the compartment more to the binding and away from the outer long edge. Less chance of anything tearing through and falling out. Don't cut all the way down to the back! Wal-la--your Hidden compartment is done!


2. You are sending this book to the source in the foreign country so.. Put your money in the hidden compartment, pack it with cotton or tissue. Pack it full. The source will not need the full amount of cotton to cushion the gear, so most will be thrown away. But this assures there

will be ample supply of cotton for packing and cushioning.

3. Using the CLEAR saran or cling wrap, wrap the book loosely. Be liberal with the wrap. Do not tape any edges down. Do not make it a pain for the source to open the book.

4. Insert the wrapped book, and the smaller of the two Jiffy bags in the largest jiffy bag. Address it per your sources instructions. Since it is only a book, make sure you put your return address on it. Staple or Tape it shut, buy sufficient postage and mail it. At the post office, they may ask you to state what the package contains, go ahead and claim it as a book.

(Remember!!! It is only a book as of right now. Being cautious comes later!!!)

NOTE: You should have already instructed your source on how the money is being delivered to him. You will mail him the following instructions along with the book on how to return the book to your with YOUR "gear" hidden inside.

5. Once your Source receives the book, instruct him to unwrap the book from its cellophane wrapper carefully and set the wrap aside. Replace the money owed to him with the gear owed to you in the hidden compartment. Using the cotton that you sent him, have him use it to cushion and protect the gear. Have the source shake the book hard to test for noises. WE DO NOT WANT RATTLING OR CLINKING!!! If you have ordered your gear in the form of pills or tablets, please keep in mind that hard pills in a plastic bottle makes a hell of a noise. Books are not supposed to rattle! So if you insist on receiving the pills in the original bottle, at least have the source open the bottle and pack it full of cotton to minimize the rattling.

6. When your source is satisfied that he/she has fully cushioned and protected the gear from breakage or making noise, and he/she can close the book up without creating a bulge on the cover then have them wrap the book up in the Saran/Cling wrap. Instruct them to wrap it very tight. Once they have it wrapped nice and tight, have them tape up all edges. Ask them to be very liberal with the tape. In other words, make it a pain in the ass to unwrap it! If it is a pain in the ass to get it out of the cling wrap for you, it will also be a pain in the ass for everyone else too!

7. The source can now put the wrapped book in the unused padded shipping bag you sent. Have them seal it by stapling and taping the opening. That is the only way that you should seal it. Act as if it is ONLY A BOOK! There is nothing to hide!!!! If a Customs official wants to look in the package, what will he see? A book that is wrapped in cellophane to protect the cover. There is no laws about shipping books to the U.S!! Now, have the source address it to your designated shipping address. Then, have the source use a return address of a local book store that is near him or any shop that would sell/ship books. Hell, a bogus name would do fine! Have the source make the addressing neat and as businesslike as possible. Maybe you or the source could create an address label with a bookstores return address using a computer and laser printer. Looks more convincing. Use your imagination.

8. Make sure that when you sent the money to your source, you covered the added expense of having your gear shipped in a big book. Have the source put sufficient amount of postage on the book and mail it off!

9. Have your source email you when he has mailed you your package. Once he does, just wait.



This is a very good method. It is not 100% guaranteed. But it will greatly increase your chances of getting your "gear" through U.S. Customs inspections. However keep in mind that this method does come with some risks. If the gear is discovered by U.S. Customs, it will be obvious that you are trying to smuggle illegal drugs by using disguising techniques. It will be harder to play he "innocent" victim. But I do have experience in this method, it worked great. A good friend has used this method to receive marijuana from Holland! Never was caught and I guarantee you that he did this over 30 times.

The key phrase I used in the above steps was to "use some imagination" Pretend that you are a customs official. What would you look for? What makes a package suspicious? I bet that some Customs officials have let packages go that fit the "suspect" description. But on other days, a certain official checked everything because he was in a bad mood. Maybe it was because he didn't get a blow job from his wife the night before. Maybe the dog took a shit in his slippers. I don't know.

But most of all, take some responsibility and say-so on the shipping methods that a foreign source uses. There was a source from Panama that would wrap a vial in just brown paper! It was fucking obvious that it was a small bottle in the shape of a medicine vial! But it got through customs!!!!! Maybe the customs official got blown the night before...Huh?!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hints and Tips for Placing your order to foreign sources.*

Part 2

As a good rule of thumb, don't use your real name when ordering the "gear". But, be aware that using a false name is also a major offense. Fraud, conspiracy to commit fraud, and all similarly related charges, can be added to existing charges if the law wants to. And the more charges against you, the less chance of the charges being dropped or reduced. If you don't have a criminal record, or want to break as few laws as possible, consider using your real name. If the only law you have broken is ordering a controlled substance, you can always play the dumb- innocent role, and say you didn't know it was illegal to order anabolic steroids or what you didn't know that what you ordered was an illegal drug. This story will sell more to the officer(s) if you use your real name. If you try the truth, then using your real name when telling the officer(s) that you only intended to use, and not sell might get you off easier.

It is in your best interest to use your own mailing address. It is considered fraud if you order something, and have it sent, or hide it under someone else's name. Having your "gear" sent to a friends house, using a bus station locker, or using a P.O. Box under a false name are examples of fraud. If you must use or insist on a P.O Box, try to get one with 24 hour service so you can access your mail at anytime. (If you picked up your package in wee hours of the morning, it would be easier to tell if you are being followed. --less traffic, people, etc.)

The best rules to use when ordering your gear, from a foreign source or a foreign pharmacy are:

1. Do not pay by a traceable means (example) personal check, credit card, wire transfer.

2. Keep the order small! There should be no question that the order is for personal use.

3. Never include any personal information (telephone numbers) with order.

4. Request non-registered delivery only! Request a notice to he placed on package, "Leave at door"


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hints and Helps for Foreign Packaging Success*

Part 3

Many thousands of parcels come into the country everyday. A good percentage of them do not have any problems getting through. However, some get inspected due to the fact that they might fit the "suspicious package" description. Poor packaging and envelopes in which you can feel the contents are obvious. Packages that rattle, meaning rattling like pills in a plastic bottle will get checked. A package that is leaking a liquid substance due to the fact that the source did not pack or cushion the ampoules properly will get checked. But there are small things that you can do to increase the probability of getting your package through customs without being checked. For example, have the source/shipper write on the outside of the package, "Happy Birthday or Anniversary or Graduation!". Or "Pictures inside: Do not bend or fold!" Try "American Goods Returned". Use your imagination. Try to quell the curiosity of the Customs agents so they will let the package through unchecked.

Another fine idea that has worked is to send your source some extra money. He can buy a cake mix that is indigenous to his/her country and comes in a box. (Sort of like Duncan Hines or Betty Crocker). Have him carefully open the box, and the wax paper bag, stuff your pills or ampoules in the cake mix. Reseal the bag and box using a heavy duty glue. If the package is inspected, the customs agent will find a cake mix that is sealed in the box. So when you receive the package, you have your gear and a tasty desert. Make sure you take the gear out of the cake mix before you bake the cake!!

Tell your source that you prefer that he/she ships your package using standard air-mail. It is slower than express or a private carrier, but it is safer. Customs must have reason to stop or search first class mail, but may stop and search all second, third, and fourth class mail, international parcel post, and cargo (courier) Different countries have different protocols, but this seems to be the general rule for most.

Sealed first class mail first passes through U.S. Customs, where it may be passed, detained or seized either directly by Customs, or turned over to another U.S. Agency such as the DEA, FDA or the Postal Inspection Service. To initiate such an action, U.S. Customs must have cause, meaning that the package must fit the "suspicious package profile", alert a dog or electronic scanning device, bear the return address of an embargoed company, or otherwise provide a tangible reason to suspect that the package might contain contraband or merchandise for which duty has not been paid.

The codes pertaining to all other forms of mail are less stringent. Parcels from private couriers, such as UPS, FedEx, Emory and others, are subject to random inspections by U.S. Custom officials at any time.

If a package is inspected, Customs will check the name and address with vehicle registry, the local utilities supplier, and criminal records to see if the person's name and address coincide. For this reason, never use your own name! If and when they check to see if your name and address match (they hardly ever do this) they will deliver the package and use some sort of surveillance to try and bust you. If the package goes through Customs without inspection or detainment's, the postal service doesn't care who's name is on the package. Their job is to deliver it to the address on the package.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Hints for Receiving the Package*

Part 4

NEVER sign for or acknowledge ordering a package. (example), If a postman will not deliver without a receiving signature, write it off as a loss and change your source. This is the most important rule! If the "postman" tries to give you a package and have you sign for it, tell him/her that you weren't expecting anything from (wherever/whomever) and the name on the package doesn't even live here. If they persist, you can bet your ass something is up! Tell them to go away and close the door on them. Do not buy into any story that they serve you. Even if your Postman is familiar, do not trust them.

This should go without stating, if you are being followed to your P.O Box (by someone you suspect as law enforcement) abort the pickup. If you've picked up the package already and notice that you are being tailed, go to the nearest mailbox and dump the package. When picking up the package, keep an eye out. Don't be too paranoid. But, if something doesn't seem right to you, don't pick up the package.

When you know that the package has been delivered to your mailbox of your home, take it inside, and have a magic marker handy. As soon as the package is in your home, IMMEDIATELY write across the face of the package in clear legible script:

RETURN - NOT AT THIS ADDRESS or RETURN TO SENDER. Leave it in an area that is close to the front door to make it look like you were going to drop it back in the mailbox as a rejected item on your very next trip outside. If you are being watched, and they approach you, they have nothing on you as you were just about to toss it back in the mailbox as a rejected item. If no one approaches you, you should be O.K. But, just to make sure, don't open the package for a day or two, if the law is staking you out, they will make their move within 24 hours. You can be sure that they won't wait more than a few days after you receive the package to try and bust you. After a two to three days, you should be cool.

Author's note: Some of the above hints and tricks are based on the EliteFitness "Secrets of Mail Order steroid Success". I want to make sure I give credit where credit is due. The above is free advise. You don't have to listen to it. You may not agree with it. But the ideas and thoughts come from customers that have been using these methods without failure for years.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Sample Customs Letter*

Part 5

The following is a copy of a real letter from U.S. Customs. This is a Package Detainment Letter. Hopefully you never have the bad luck in receiving one of these and losing your products or a big sum of money. But having a sample and reading over it a couple of times, you can have some knowledge and insight on what to expect and what to do.

Sir

The records of this office indicate that you might have an interest in certain property seized by Customs at the JFK Airport on July 21, 1997. The property was seized under the provisions of title 18, United States Code section 545, title 19, United States Code, section 1595a(c) and title 21, United states code section 952 for violation of the anabolic steroids control act of 1990 (21 USC 812(c). The act requires that you have authorization from the United States Attorney General for importation of this merchandise which is considered prohibited merchandise and subject to forfeiture. The property seized is described as follows: anabolic steroids which are considered a prohibited substance and therefore contraband.

Under the provisions of title 19, United States Code section 1618, you may petition for relief from the above liability. The enclosed Notice of Seizure and Information for Claimants explains your options which regard to the remission of the forfeiture of seized property. if you do wish to petition for relief from the forfeiture, you must provide an express agreement to defer judicial or administrative forfeiture proceedings until completion's of the administrative process. Completion of the enclosed Election of Proceedings form will provide this express agreement.

All petitions should be filed, in duplicate, within thirty days of the date of this letter, at the following address: Area Director, U.S. Customs Service, Bldg. 77, JFK Airport, Jamaica, NY 11430. For further information contact Paralegal Specialist Ms. Mendolia at (718) 553-1577.

To the Party named in the Attached Letter:

You are hereby notified that the merchandise, conveyances, monetary instruments, or other property shown on the attached document were seized for violation of the Custom Laws or the other laws enforced or administered by the U.S. Customs service, as indicated on the attachment.

The facts available to the U.S. customs service indicates that you have an interest in the seized property. The purpose of this letter is to advise you of the options available to you concerning this seizure.

1. You may choose to take no action. If you take no action, The customs Service will seek to forfeit the property by administrative action in accordance with section 607, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended (19 U.S.C 1607) and section 162.45, Title 19 Code of Federal Regulations. In order to obtain forfeiture, the customs service must post a notice of seizure and intent to forfeit at the CustomHouse for three successive weeks. After that time, The government acquires full title of the seized property. The first notice will be posted on or about 10/2/97(this was handwritten the date) in building 77, fines, penalties & Forfeitures, JFK Airport, Jamaica, NY.

2. You may request the district or area director of customs to post the first notice sooner than the scheduled date which appears above.

In either case (#1 or #2 above), once the first notice is posted, and within 20 days of the posting, you may appear before the district or area director of customs and file a claim and a bond in the amount of $2,500 or 10% of the value of the claimed property(this is why I don't see why they are making a big deal about it 10% of the value of my order would be $6 fucking dollars!!) whichever is lower, but not less than $250. If you file the claim and bond, the matter will immediately be referred to the appropriate United states attorney for the institution of judicial proceedings in Federal court to forfeit the seized property. in accordance with the section 608, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended (19 U.S.C. 1608) and section 162.47, Title 19, code of Federal Regulations. If you wish the Government to seek judicial forfeiture proceedings but cannot afford to post the bond, you should contact the district or area director of customs. {If you are}....indigent (needy or poor) you may not have to post the bond.....[To get a waiver of the bond]...you must fully disclose your finances in a signed statement.

3. If you wish to seek administrative relief, you must, within 30 days from the date of the attached letter(unless some other period is stated in the letter), file a completed copy of the attached form waiving your right to prompt commencement of administrative forfeiture proceedings in accordance with section 609, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended (19 U.S.C. 1609) and request administrative ,action and:

A) File a petition for administrative relief with section 618, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended ( 19 U.S.C. 1618) and section 171.11, Title 19, Code of Federal Regulations; or

B) Submit an offer in compromise to the district or area director of customs in accordance with section 617, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended (19 U.S.C 1617) and section 161.5 Title 19, Code of Federal Regulations; or

C) Unless the seized property is prohibited entry into the United States, submit an offer to pay the appraised domestic value of the seized property accompanied by payment or irrevocable letter of credit with the district or area director of customs in accordance with section 614, Tariff Act of 1930, as amended (19 U.S.C 1614) and section 162.44, Title 19, Code of Federal Regulations. If customs accepts your offer, the property will be immediately released, the security will be substituted for the seized property, and you may still petition for relief{see 3(a) above} or submit an offer in compromise [see 3(b) above].

If you complete and submit the attached waiver requesting administrative processing, together with any of the options in 3(a), (b) or (c) above, you will be requesting the customs service not to begin administrative forfeiture proceeding by posting of the notice of seizure and intent to forfeit while your petition or offer is pending administratively, or to halt proceedings if they have already commenced. However, if the matter has been refereed to the United States attorney for the institution of judicial forfeiture proceedings because a claim and bond were filed with Customs, your petition or offer will be forwarded to the United States attorney for consideration under Department of justice regulations.

If your petition or offer in not accompanied by the attached waiver, or you request immediate commencement of administrative forfeiture proceedings on that form, postings of the notice of seizure and intent to forfeit will begin promptly, unless the matter has been referred to the United States attorney because a claim and cost bond has been filed, your petition or offer will be forwarded to the United States attorney for consideration.

If you decide to file a petition for relief, an offer in compromise, or an offer to pay the value to obtain release, with the customs service, you should address it to the Commissioner of Customs and submit it in duplicate (2 copies) to the district or area director of customs at the address shown ion the attached letter.

If you follow any of the options in #3 above and you do not believe that the customs service is acting expeditiously on your request, you may notify the district or area director of customs in writing that you are withdrawing your request and the customs service will, within 14 days from receipt of your notice, begin to post the notice of seizure and intent to forfeit at the customshouse (see#1 and #2 above).

Special Notice To Multiple Claimants and Holders of Liens or Security Interest

The information available to customs indicates that another party has an ownership interest in the seized property identified on the attachment. Although you may avail yourself of the options listed above, no relief will be granted to you until after forfeiture unless your petition, offer, or request is accompanied by an agreement to hold the United States, its officers and employees harmless, and a release from the registered owner, and/or the person from whom the property was seized [ contact the district or area director of customs for details]. If you do not submit the hold harmless agreement and releases, the administrative forfeiture proceedings will proceed, unless you file a claim and a bond in the amount of $2500 or 10% of the value of the claimed property, whichever is lower, but not less than $250, in which case the matter will be referred to the United States attorney for the institution of judicial forfeiture proceedings.

Penalty Information

In addition to the seizure and forfeiture liability, a civil penalty has been or will be assessed in this matter. Details on the civil penalty are:

[ ] in the attached letter; or

[ ] being prepared and will be mailed shortly


(none of these boxes are checked this could be a good sign)

Election of Proceedings

Form AF- Post

Note: Read the attached "Notice of seizure and the information for claimants" before you fill out this form. This form must be completed and returned with your petition or offer. If you do not complete and return this form, the matter will be handled under administrative forfeiture proceedings, and a notice of seizure and intent to forfeit will be posted at the customhouse promptly, regardless of whether you file a petition or offer.

TO: District Director of Customs



I understand that property in which I have an interest has been seized for violation of the Customs laws or other laws enforced or administered by the Customs Service, under Case Number ______________.

Check one of the following choices:

[ ] I hereby request that the customs service consider my petition or offer administratively. A copy is attached. By making this request, I understand that I am waiving my right to immediate commencement of administrative forfeiture proceedings, which would begin with the posting of a notice of seizure and intent to forfeit as provided in section 162.45, customs regulations( 19 C.F.R. 162.45). I understand that I may request immediate commencement of administrative forfeiture proceedings at any time. If administrative forfeiture proceedings have already commenced, they will be halted until the petition or offer had been considered administratively.

[ ] I hereby request that the customs service commence administrative forfeiture proceedings immediately. Please begin postings of the notice of seizure and intent to forfeit immediately and consider my petition while the administrative forfeiture proceedings are pending or as soon thereafter as possible.

____________________

signature

____________________

date

Hold Harmless Release Agreement

Customs Case No:____________________________

Property: ___________________________________

Released to:___________________________________

Date of Release: ________________________________

In consideration of the release of the above listed property to the

above named party, I _______________________________,

hereby release and forever discharge the United States, its officers, agents, servants, and employees, their heirs, successors, or assigns, from any and all action, suits, proceedings, debts, dues, contracts, judgments, damages, claims, and/or demands whatsoever in law or equity which I, my heirs, successors, or assigns, ever had, now have ,or may have in the future in connection with the detention, seizure, and/or release by the United States customs service of the above listed property.

I further agree to hold and save the United States, its officers, agents, servants and employees, their heirs, successors, or assigns, harmless from any claims by any others, including costs and expenses for or on account of any and all lawsuits or claims of any character whatsoever in connection with the detention, seizure, and/or release by the United States Customs Service of the above listed property.

Name:___________________________

please print

address:__________________________


Phone:__________________________

Signature:________________________

Date:____________________________

Subscribe Before Me:

this___day of______________________19___

notary public (print name)___________________

notary public(signature)_____________________

My Commission Expires:____________________


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section II -- "JUICE NEWS"*

Part 1

Thai-landian Dianabol (Anabol)


Every month, we will be featuring an anabolic steroid or two. The article will have facts such as chemical makeup, ideal dosages, ideal anabolic to stack with, and other interesting facts on the particular steroid.

One of the most popular sought after steroids is Anabol. The common name is D-bol. Short for Dianabol. These little tablets are pink in color with a score mark down the center. They are also pentagon (5 sided) shaped. These tablets are supposed to contain 5mg of the chemical Methandieone. This product is made by a company called IMP. IMP stands for International Merchandise Procurement. They are based out of Thailand. When one is to buy them, they are usually shipped loose. The sources buy them in lots of 1000. They come from IMP in a plastic canister or in a clear poly-bag. The canister can be seen in the pages of the World Anabolic Review. Anabol is great for putting on mass and building strength in short times. Some users have reported excellent gains of 10-15 pounds in four weeks. And the dosages range from 3 to 5 tabs a day (15-25mg)

Now, the problem is that there used to be only the one type of Anabol on the market. Now there are 3 types. Two of them are fake and the original remains--obviously the best. Someone or some company have decided to counterfeit this product and they did a fine job of it. I have heard that there seems to be no difference between the fake and the real, in terms of appearance, texture and taste. They even managed to give it a chemical taste of some sort. Some people say that the fakes seem to dissolve rather quickly when placed under the tongue, where the originals stayed solid, even under moisture. They also say that if you were to compare the two side-by-side, the real ones are slightly smaller. Another rumor is that the original ANABOL was tested somewhere in the UK and the test results were 4.97mg of Methandieone per tab. The counterfeit was tested also and the results were ranging as low as 4.90mg to 5.20 of Methandieone per tab. Keep in mind that this is an unconfirmed rumor.


Part 2

Norandren - 50


One of the best and most popular stacks is the Deca-Dbol stack. With the popularity of the Mexican steroids on the rise due to the low prices and high-availability, our second drug profile is NORANDREN 50 a.k.a. Deca Durabolin. This version of DECA is coming out of Mexico in brown 50cc bottles with 'ml' imprinted on the glass. The label is blue and fades to white. It is made by Broval labs of Mexico. (Exp. date. 99 Lot# 1197) The real version has 'Broval' imprinted in a raised print on the metal cap. The buzz is that this product is good; however, under-milligramed, between 32-35mg/ml as opposed to what is claimed 50mg/ml.


Part 3

GHB

GHB is an interesting tool in a bodybuilders arsenal. A lot of bodybuilders swear by it, and a few will tell you it's no good. It is supposed to raise your Growth Hormone levels dramatically. Needless to say, and elevated GH level will make your muscles grow bigger, and the growth will be permanent. Some bodybuilders do not agree with this. I think GHB has received a bad rap due to some ignorant teens using it to get high with. But read on, and hopefully you can make an educated decision for yourself. By the way, I have some coming in so I can try it. I will report my experience next month in the November issue.

Gamma-hydroxybutrate or better known as GHB is a naturally occurring metabolite and precursor to gamma-aminobutrate or GABA. GHB was a widely available over the counter drug/supplement until it was banned by the FDA in 1990. GHB has many beneficial effects, but is used by bodybuilders because it is supposed to raise growth hormone levels! Studies, and tests on human subjects that were administered GHB have shown to cause as much as a sixteen-fold increase in natural growth hormone levels. But this in not all good, because along with the raise in growth hormone levels it also has shown increased levels of prolactin. Prolactin can counteract many of the positive effects of an elevated growth hormone levels. This may explain why some bodybuilders don't believe that GHB raises the growth hormone levels. On the positive side, many bodybuilders do feel that GHB can give performance enhancing effects such as increases to lean body mass and more strength. Some bodybuilders do not seem to experience higher lean body mass and strength, but they do feel that it helps accelerate body fat loss.

Another positive effect of using GHB is as a sleep aid. A small dosage will induce a relaxed state, maybe euphoria, and drowsiness. Using a higher dosage will help the user fall asleep quickly. GHB aids in the REM (Rapid Eye Movement) and slow-wave sleep, and unlike other sleep aids, GHB will not interrupt any stages of the natural sleep patterns. This is important in obtaining a complete nights rest. We all know that sleep/rest is important for recuperation and muscle recovery. The only negative with a GHB-induced sleep is that some users tend to wake up 3-4 hours later when the GHB will temporary inhibit the release of dopamine in the brain, and at the same time, will increase the dopamine storage. When the GHB wears off, there will be a sudden increase of dopamine release and that is what may cause some of the users to wake up in the middle of the night. This is more likely to happen, when too high of a dosage is used. If this happens, then you need to lower the dosage. Another way to negate this is to take another dose when you wake up to allow for more sleep. Some GHB users will experience feelings of improved well-being, alertness on the next day after a night of GHB induced sleep. This is probably due to the increase of dopamine released in the brain. I can relate and agree with this because if you have ever been on the diet drugs Phen-Fen, you will feel this a lot. Phen-Fen increases the levels of dopamine and seratonin in your brain. You don't feel hungry, but the biggest side effect that I had, was not being able to sleep. The well-being and happiness feelings are very present. Bill Phillips the great bullshit artist, master of the double standard, said he tried Phen-Fen and it made him feel listless. What an ass! Well we all know that he never has done drugs and the secret to big muscles is to buy EAS products and listen to his great expertise. I hate...........whoa! Hold on here! Oh yeah, GHB. Sorry folks I had to get that out, Now what was I saying? .......Oh yeah.

Along with euphoria, relaxation it can also enhance your sensuality, lower your anxiety, and inhibitions. It can also exhibit prosexual effects by improving your sense of touch, which in sex can enhance a mans erectile capacity. It can also increase ones sensitivity on an orgasm. This is why GHB has gained popularity as a recreational drug. But athletes choose GHB over alcohol, because unlike alcohol, GHB will not hinder athletic performance. Also, needless to say, GHB will not cause hangovers the next day. Sometimes GHB is used as an effective treatment of alcohol withdrawal symptoms.

Since GHB is a banned substance, the bodybuilder has a few options if he wants to add GHB to his arsenal. You can find it on the black market, and sources. This can have some disadvantages. Read carefully!!! Much of the GHB made on the black market is made by unlicensed chemists using cheap materials that could contain harmful impurities. Also, it is hard to determine the concentration or potency since most GHB sold on the black market is dissolved in water. The concentration or potency will vary and it will make it hard to accurately determine an effective dosage. Your second option is to mail order it from an overseas pharmacy. But again, the dreaded U.S. Customs may seize the order. Plus the legal consequences of buying GHB. Remember GHB is a controlled substance and many states are trying to make it a scheduled drug. Some states are even trying to make it a Schedule I drug. I have recently ordered some GHB from an overseas pharmacy. I chose this pharmacy because it was recommended by a good friend. (Thanks Tom!)

Another popular option is to make the GHB yourself. Making GHB yourself is illegal in the U.S. but who are we to listen to the oppressive rules of the U.S. Government! But be careful. There are a lot of different ways of synthesizing GHB. On the Internet, you can find several different procedures. Some are good, some are bad. Check around. Get recommendations from trusted colleagues and friends. The making of GHB is not too difficult but, don't kid yourself, it is not easy by any means. You have to make sure that if you decide to do it, follow all the steps because if not done right, there could be a lot of unreacted chemicals. And depending on the pH, it could be harmful if ingested. If you decide you want to try to make it yourself, make sure you have a basic feel for chemistry, or obtain the help of someone with some experience. I know someone who has made his own successfully and will divulge his email if you write me. This guy is a hell of a nice guy and is very knowledgeable in the production of GHB. I can't even boil water, so I will leave the manufacturing to the pros.

There is a procedure that is rated very high among the gurus that can be found on the net. It is one of the best and easiest to perform. The procedure is by Daniel Pelchat and it can be viewed and read on his website at http://www.geocities.com/hotsprings/8209.

Here is a procedure. Please wear safety goggles or glasses and gloves. If any of the reagents or intermediates contacts your skin, wash well with COLD water.

Reagents:

1. 60 grams of NaOH

2. 120ml of gamma butyrolactone

3. 1000ml of pure ethanol

These quantities are not fixed - use more or less as needed. Keep the proportions the same. The NaOH can be dissolved in less ethanol, but these proportions make the process easier and faster. The ethanol must be pure (no water in it at all)- Do not use vodka. GHB will not crystallize if there is water in the solution. Denatured ethanol can be used, but be sure to let it completely evaporate before ingesting it. Methanol can be used, but it is TOXIC, and excess MUST be removed before ingestion. If Methanol is used, only 500ml is required, but be sure all to the methanol is evaporated before ingesting it.

Obtaining the reagents is pretty easy. NaOH, denatured ethanol and methanol are very easy to find. Just look up the chemical products in your local yellow pages. Those chemicals are common so you most likely will not be asked what your intentions are for the chemicals. But, Gamma-butyrolactone is difficult to find. But don't despair, several companies sell it on the net. Do a search on Yahoo, Dejanews, Webcrawler. Or email me and I will give you an email address for a company that will sell you the whole kit and kaboodle.


The equipment you will need will be as follows:

1. A glass container at least 1200ml in volume.

2. Coffee filters

3. Screw cap bottle that is larger than 1000ml. If you choose plastic, then use plastic with the letters HDPE stamped clearly on the bottom of the bottle.


The method :

1. Dissolve the NaOH in the ethanol - place the ethanol in the screw cap bottle and add the NaOH. Shake and allow to stand until cool. Continue until all the NaOH has dissolved. Be sure to release the cap frequently to release pressure.

2. When all the NaOH has dissolved ( this could take an hour of shaking and waiting) Pour it into the glass pot and add the gamma-butyrolactone. A precipitate (GHB) will form. Allow to stand for an hour.

3. After allowing it to stand, filter the product through 2ea coffee filters. (the coffee filters should be placed inside each other. The liquid is waste. The filters will collect the precipitate (GHB). Dry the precipitate by placing it in the oven. Take steps in securing the filters so your hard work and money don't spill out of the filters. Put the oven on the lowest setting available. Usually ovens will have a "warm" mode. This is optimal. The drying process could take several (4-6) hours.

4. Now you have GHB! You can keep it in the powdered form if you choose so. Just make sure that you put in and keep it in an airtight bag since GHB is hygroscopic and will draw water from the atmosphere. You can alternatively dissolve it in 750 ml of water; this will give you a solution containing about 1gram of GHB per teaspoon. Don't ingest the neat solution in case there is unreacted NaOH which can cause burns on the skin. Mix it in 1/2 cup of water or fruit juice.

An individual must determine his/her correct dosage. The best way to do this is by taking a gram or two on an empty stomach. With an empty stomach, the GHB should take effect within 20 minutes. If no effect is felt in 20 minutes, then you should intake another gram. Continue this process until a desirable dosage is reached. Most people should notice an effect after just one gram. But some could reach big numbers. You don't have to worry about an overdose if you follow the advise below. Make sure that you are not drinking alcohol or using other drugs, or CNS depressants. (marijuana, downers, etc.) An overdose will only cause the user to fall asleep very quick. But if one takes too much, then dizziness and vomiting can occur. Also, remember to try and take GHB on and empty stomach, a full stomach can delay the onset of GHB. This could lead to an overdose, because the individual may not feel any effects after a half hour and could incorrectly assume he/she needs more. Also, GHB is non-addictive for there is on physical addiction associated with GHB. Good luck to you!



Part 5

Stacks for Effective Bodybuilding

Hi, this is my first article on stacking and hopefully one of many more to come. I was asked by Tazzy to write an article about stacking different types of steroids and what the benefits of such cycling would be. Well I have spoken to many good friends of mine and one particular KLOVA who is a expert in my opinion on most aspects of body building. There is however a lot of controversy over who is the best on the net and who isn't, personally I couldn't give a shit as long as long as there attitude is all right. I mean we all have something to learn from each other. Anyway back to the real shit, why does one stack in the first place. Well it is a know fact that when certain drugs are used in synergy they produce better and more dramatic results, as opposed to only using one drug. But there are a hell of a lot of people out there who believe in taking 5, 6, 7 or even more different drugs at one time. Well what is the point in this, this is when you come to hear stories about how these great bodybuilders die, and the newspapers make a big fuss about steroids making you mad and so on. The stacking principle has been used for over 20 years and is well practiced in this day and age. But when does stacking 2 drugs turn into 4. Well my *personal* opinion on the matter is that how can a body builder taking 10 different drugs tell what the fuck is working for him. I mean for fucks sake how do you know if what your taking is real yet alone swallow a fucking handful of tabs. I bet everyone has heard about the stack that Andreas Muntzer did !! that was an enormous cycle and a lethal one at that which claimed his life. There is a very fine line between taking 1 drug and cycling many. It just creeps up on you. But by writing these news letters that a lot of people have started writing I believe that more people are getting educated about roids. As for cycling I have a cycle in this section of the newsletter that is based for the beginner but is a little different than the usual deca and dianabol concoction. The stack is as follows:

Mass building cycle.

Week 1: Dianabol 20mg a day

Week 2: Dianabol 30mg a day + 200mg Cypionate

Week 3: Dianabol 40mg a day + 200mg a week Deca + 300mg Cypionate

Week 4: Dianabol 40mg a day + 300mg a week Deca + 150mg Cypionate

Week 5: Dianabol 30mg a day + 200mg a week Deca + 100mg Cypionate

Week 6: Dianabol 20mg a day + 50mg Cypionate

Week 7: Dianabol 10mg a day

Week 8: Start HCG (and Nolvadex *Tomoxifen Citrate* if required)

**Nolvadex should only be used if you have signs of GYNO.



Cutting cycle(s).

In the cutting cycle you use Decca again but instead of using the dianabol you use Winstrol (stromba). Stromba is considered to be a drug that enhances strength rather than size. I stress again that this cycle is only for the beginning bodybuilder, and as one progresses so will the drugs that you use.



Week 1: Stromba 20mg a day

Week 2: Stromba 30mg a day

Week 3: Stromba 40mg a day + 250 mg a week Deca

Week 4: Stromba 40mg a day + 400 mg a week Deca

Week 5: Stromba 30mg a day + 400 mg a week Deca

Week 6: Stromba 20mg a day + 300 mg a week Deca

Week 7: 250mg Deca

Week 8: Off

Week 9: Clenbuterol 2 tabs a day every other day. Do this for three weeks, after that the receptors would shut down.

Clenbuterol is used widely throughout Europe as a drug for Asthma, it became somewhat famous after the last Olympic games when power lifters where caught using the drug.

Clenbuterol has strong Thermogenic properties which in short means it gets you ripped.



As for a second cutting cycle, this is one that KLOVA and myself have discussed and it has been used by many pro and amateur bodybuilders alike. Try this cycle only if you have the balls to carry it out all the way, "ONE MISTAKE COULD BE FATAL". The cycle that is about to be shown here is to do with the Thyroid balance of the body so PLEASE take caution. A Thyroid imbalance is very difficult to correct and sometimes impossible. This cycle involves DNP.

The way to take DNP is to put it into capsules. The best way to do this is to put 200mg of DNP into each capsule. The most important part is the in which you measure the 200mg, I suggest that a triple balance beam scale is used. Once you have done with the capsules, you MUST TAKE IT LIKE THIS (make sure to spread the dosage throughout the day).

Day 1: 2 capsules (1 in the AM, 1 in the PM)

Day 2: 3 capsules (2 in the AM, 1 in the PM)

Day 3: 4 capsules (2 in the AM, 2 in the PM)

ETC ETC.

Keep increasing the dosage. You want to work up to about 500-800mg a-day. If you start to see side effects just decrease the dosages, IF THE SIDE EFFECTS ARE VERY BAD DISCONTINUE USE.

There is no need to take large amounts of thyroid hormone, as just a little bit should work just fine. The DNP can be stacked with Clenbuterol when available, I know of a handful of people who take the DNP stacked with between 4 and 8 tabs of Clen and they have shown amazing results. A point to remember though when stacking drugs to lose significant weight e.g. "getting ripped", make sure that you maintain a healthy potassium and sodium balance, and you drink regular amounts of water "no sodium water" if the heart is depleted of its water you could suffer a potential heart attack or something along similar lines.

(The DNP cycle was originally written by KLOVA)

Well that's it for my bit this month until we start getting some feed back on what you want your cycle to do for you. Any personal questions can be answered on a one to one basis if needed. I can be contacted at Ringo_Kid@Hotmail.com That's it for the Ringo Kid this month see ya.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section IV -- Training Tips*

Part 1

"The 6 Secrets to Packing on SIZE


1. DO BASIC EXERCISES Bench Press, squats, dumbbell curls, leg press. Basic Exercises build mass. Especially if you are a beginner. Don't fall into the trap of doing all sorts of funky complicated exercises. Think Basic and train heavy. The pros do this all the time.

2. TRAIN HEAVY Obviously, we all have different versions of what's heavy and what's not, so if you are sacrificing form and a full range movement, you are cheating yourself. Your expected results will lag.

3. DON'T OVERTRAIN You hear it everywhere; less is usually better. Over-training is the number one reason why bodybuilders can't pack on size.

4. SPREAD YOUR WORKOUTS Training more than three days in a row is not only hard on muscle recovery, but on your whole body's nervous system.

5. EAT protein ...or have a protein shake or drink immediately after a training session. Boosting your insulin levels after an intense workout, promotes muscle synthesis.

6. REST Try to get 8-10 hours of uninterrupted sleep per night. Regular untrained people are recommended to sleep at least 6 - 8 hours a night. If you are involved in intense training, several times a week, the added sleep will do wonders for your muscles and your nervous system.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section V -- "Personal Page" : Bodybuilders experiences.*

This is a section that contains personal insights and thoughts of your fellow bodybuilders, friends on the Message boards, etc. You may identify with some of the thoughts, stories, insights. This is an open forum for anyone to write in. If you have something that you would like to share that you think others may enjoy, or could learn from, please write in. All participation is welcome!




Part 1

"My First Cycle"


The purpose of this article is to relate my experiences during my first cycle. What is different about this article is that I am 49 years old, and the cycle is into its second week, so this story is just really beginning to unfold. I think most of the guys on the Discussion Boards are probably in their mid 20's to mid 30's (just my guess). A few 40-ish guys have been posting but I think so far I win the geezer prize. Anyway, info is scarce for the older guy, maybe this article can answer some questions, or even raise a few. I'm far from being a Guru and the choices I made are, of course, maybe not for everyone. I did lots of research, reading the relevant books, lurking on the discussion boards, and posting from time to time. The results 6 weeks from now will show whether the cycle is a success or not.

Why steroids?

I have been weightlifting off and on since my early 30's. I started because I was a 190 lb. pile of lard. I had always had a suspicion that if I started lifting I would really like it, but it took until then for me to get off my ass and do it. Well naturally my hunch was right and I lost the lard and began to train more in a powerlifting style. I did this for a few years until a divorce and other distractions brought training to a halt.

Four years ago I began training again when a Bally's opened up right on the way home from work. No excuses now! My wife can do aerobics while I do my thing. Sounds great until I discover that the recuperative abilities ain't what they used to be. Lots of nagging injuries also began to conspire against me. In spite of this I ended up getting stronger than I had been 10 years earlier. Not enough to compete (which was never a goal), but certainly far surpassing my earlier gains.

I could have probably been happy with this but I was stuck a year long plateau. When my lifts would start to move, some muscle or another would pull, putting me back to square one. Well I can read a calender as well as the next guy, I'm not gonna get any younger. What to do? Well, I never bought the anti-steroid hysteria, even when I had no interest in taking them. Nor was I ever impressed by the sanctimonious crusade of the Drug Free athletes. I always felt you make your own choice. Do your homework and make up your own mind. Time was a-wastin', so I made up my own mind and began my homework.

My Cycle. I chose a really simple cycle:

Sustanon 250 Laurabolin 50




week 1-8 1 amp 300 cc's

Why? They both self taper, they complement each other, and the dosages are reasonable for a first cycle. I've read where guys make great gains using only one or the other. I honestly can't say whether there will be a Cycle #2 so I wanted to do this one up right.

For the post cycle party, I have Clomid that I will start taking 3 weeks after the last shot, and Clenbuterol, which I will begin right after the last shot, 2 days on, 2 days off. I'm not sure of the Clen dosage yet, but I'll do the Clomid 100 mgs. for 5 days then 50 mgs. for 5 more days. I also have some Nolvadex just in case. My diet is not real consistent so I'm supplementing with a half and half mixture of soy (Mass Quantities) and whey (Supplement Direct) protein powder. I drink 6 of these per day, hopefully supplying 150 grams of extra protein. I also take a multi-vitamin (Super Spectrum).

So What's Happening?

The first shots were great fun! I loaded up a 3 cc syringe, picked the spot to stick it , put the needle on my skin, and just as I was ready to push it in, the lights go out! I'm standing in a pitch black bathroom, buck naked, my very first shot foiled by a power outage. To hell with that! I ran into the kitchen, grabbed a flashlight, and did my first shot in quite a cave-like atmosphere. Did it hurt? One very brief sting and that's it! There is plenty of advice out there for injecting, follow it and there should be no problems. I found that pushing 3 cc's of oil through a 22 ga. needle is pretty tough, but the next shot was another challenge. I got a 5 cc syringe and poured the Sustanon into it mixing with the Laurabolin, 4 cc's total. I'm pushing the volume envelope here, but I figured I'll get away with 2 shots instead of 3. The needle went in real easy, but I thought I would need my wife to hit the plunger with a hammer to get the steroid out of the syringe and into my butt. No more 4 cc shots for me! Anyway by nightfall (the shots were taken in the morning) I had a pretty painful glute where the Sustanon (and 3 cc's of Laurabolin) went in, but by Sunday morning most of the soreness was gone, both injection sites were mostly unnoticeable. I wiped the sites with alcohol before and after shooting, there was no bleeding or black and blue marks. I couldn't figure out how the hell I was supposed to pull back on the plunger to check for blood before I shot so I passed on that.

Week 1 - 8/30

My Tuesday workout was fairly mediocre. I wanted to Deadlift 300 for 3 sets of 5, but the previous Saturday I had a slight pull from Squats and only got 4 sets of 2 reps. I wasn't really feeling the juice working either. Thursday was a different story. The previous week I had Benched 225 for 2 real hard sets of 2 reps. I usually did a little better than this. My right shoulder has been hurting for 6 months or so putting the brakes on any weight increases. This week, 225 went for 2 sets of 5, plus another set of 4. Most of the shoulder pain was gone. If I hadn't felt a twinge and racked the weight I would have gotten the last rep. Needless to say, I feel the juice working now.

Week 2 - 9/6

The scale says I am up 5-6 lbs. (Last Saturday I weighed 180). This seems reasonable. Time for the next round of shots, 2 in the left glute, 1 in the right. No more 4 cc's for me! I got a little sloppy with the first Sus shot (I switched to a 22 ga. needle) instead of using the 20 ga. that comes with the Sus. When I was extracting it from my butt it came out at a slight angle (real smart) and made a small cut close to the surface of the skin. The bleeding stopped quickly, however. You have to pay attention! Those pins are sharp! The 3 cc Laurabolin shots were uneventful.

This week I'm starting to notice my skin get a bit oily. Also, on a more serious note, I think my libido is decreasing instead of increasing. This will need watching, although I think with a little more effort, we can get things back in working order. Otherwise, no other side effects although I know it is still early in the cycle yet. Lots of time for the other stuff to pop up. I'll be keeping a close eye on things. So far I have nothing but positives to say. My strength is up, I have a real energy lift, and I really feel great (must be the feeling of "well-being" that is mentioned in the literature).

Part 2 is coming next issue. Hope this wasn't too long and/or too boring. Any comments are welcome. Send 'em to motor_head@rocketmail.com. Thanks to those guys on the Anabolix and Elite Fitness Boards who offered their advice and encouragement. You know who you are. Thanks Tazz for this opportunity.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VI -- Supplementation's /Herbs*

Part 1

milk thistle Seed Extract


Some of you are into taking steroids that could be harmful to your internal organs. In the category of toxic side effects of steroids, the potential effects on the liver is the most apparent. Unfortunately, the side effects can manifest themselves in many dysfunction's in the liver. Here are some of the side effects.

1. Cholastasis - bile obstruction in the liver.

2. Peliosis Hepatitis - Bloodfilled cavities in the liver tissue, cysts

3. Liver Cancer

Now most of the time, these symptoms can show up on patients that have a history of long-time steroid use. Sometimes the symptoms can appear on patients that had prior diseases such as alcoholism, hepatitis, etc. then foregone a lengthy time of steroid use. Most of the patients that suffered liver damage due to the use of steroids was almost exclusively due to the use of the 17-alpha-alkylated, oral steroids. These steroids would be primarily oxymetholone, methandieone, and methyltestosterone.

So if you plan on using Dianabol, Anadrol or Methyl-Test, then please take time outs between cycles to give your liver a break. Another fantastic idea is to introduce milk thistle Seed Extract in your daily intake. milk thistle Seed Extract or Cardus marianus is extremely popular in Europe as a tonic for the liver. This herb contains a flavenoid called Silymarin that has shown to have a direct effect on liver cells. Known as Vitamin P, flavenoids are substances found in plants and often work in conjunction with Vitamin C and offer many other health benefits. Numerous European studies show that this herb enhances overall liver function, as well as stimulates the production of new liver cells. The liver is the second largest organ in our body. It is often referred to as the body's "chemical factory". The liver plays a critical role in maintaining good health. It produces bile, which is necessary for the breakdown of fats. It detoxifies poisons and pollutants such as carbon monoxide: It breaks them down from potentially lethal substances into those that are less destructive to our bodies. It also detoxifies poisons that enter our bloodstream, such as nicotine, alcohol and other pollutants.

milk thistle Seed Extract is sold at most health food stores. One of the best brands out there is "Natures Fingerprint". It can be purchased at your local GNC. A bottle contains 90 capsules. Each capsule contains 200mg of milk thistle Seed Extract. Each dose has 80% Silymarin. The ideal dose is 1 capsule, 3X daily. The price is between $13.00 to $17.00 per bottle.

Bottom line: Make the small investment. Especially if you are taking any oral steroids. Its a small price to pay to keep your liver and your health in optimal shape.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Section VIII -- Counterfeits/Fake Steroids*

Part 1

Fakes (Useless)

- Russian Dianabol Blister packs have poor quality print (in Russian) and it has "Methanadrolone" and "000.5r" printed on it. The colors used

for this print is black and blue. The directions that come with

the tablets, is printed on a green like colored paper.

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. (Greece) Lot#931104-012 Exp. 991128

100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box

- Deca Durabolin From Organon Co. Lot#292698A 200mg/ml, 2ml vial. The vial

is brownish in color with a blue cap.

- Sustanon Russian Sustanon "CYCTAHOH 250" The 1cc amp is clear with

a bright scoring mark around the neck. The label on the amp has

rounded corners. Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: Mai '95

Exp. Date: Mai 99.

- Pronabol-5 India, the fakes come in a plain foil strip on 10 tabs. The real version

comes in a vacuum packed foil strip with purple writing on it. The tabs

are marked "P-5"

Part 2

Counterfeits (good stuff)


These are the latest counterfeits floating around. They contain real steroids but sometimes they may be underdosed, or another type of steroid is used instead of the advertised one.

- Parabolan Negma (France) Parabolan Exp. 08/96

- Test. Ethanate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Cypionate Steris Labs (USA) 200mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Propionate Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 10cc vial

- Test. Suspension Steris Labs (USA) 100mg/ml 30cc vial

(The above information was obtained from the Hulksters newsletter)

The following message will be stated this one time so read carefully.

THERE WILL BE NO ADVERTISING OF LEGIT SOURCES ON THIS NEWSLETTER. THIS IS TO PROTECT THE LEGIT SOURCES!!!!

You may contact the authors of this newsletter to obtain information on Legit sources


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

NOTICE: No liability is assumed by Underground Supplements or the authors for any information contained herein. This text does not contain medical advise. Specific medical advise should be obtained from a licensed health practitioner. Neither Underground Supplements nor the authors advocate, promote or encourage the use of anabolic steroids or other illegal drugs. The information contained in this publication is not intended to induce or persuade anyone to use or possess anabolic steroids or any other illegal drugs Any references made directly about the effects of anabolic steroids, about obtaining anabolic steroids are for information purposes only and are expressions of the authors opinions. This publication is an attempt for a practical source of information and/or entertainment, rather than scientific.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 19, 2016)

*
OMG...!

underground supps was the first 
board I joined some 23 years ago!
was always a great board invite only then.

very cool*


----------

